# Michael Rosenbaum vs Gene Hackman vs Kevin Spacey



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

Michael
[YOUTUBE]vALtCw1yvm8[/YOUTUBE]

vs

Gene Hackman

[YOUTUBE]YM7Y0YN8Gnc[/YOUTUBE]

vs

Kevin Spacey
[YOUTUBE]tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]

Who was the greatest LIVE ACTION Lex Luthor. John Shea is left out because he was mediocre


----------



## Ash (May 12, 2011)

I really liked Kevin Spacey-Luthor. I enjoyed that movie so much mostly because of him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Spacey was the best.  Hackman was way too campy for my taste and Smallville just leaves a bad taste in my mouth every time I think about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I like the Baum for this one. He is more sinister than Spacey, though he'd be second.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

But Gene Hackman wants...

AUSTRALIA

[YOUTUBE]MRWowww2lEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2011)

People liking anything from Returns


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> People liking anything from Returns



Returns may have sucked, but Kevin Spacey Lex Luthor was certainly awesome.

So your opinion is WROOOOOOOONGGG!!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> People liking anything from Returns



So there was absolute nothing at all in that entire movie that you don't hate?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2011)

mike's was my favorite.

the others were too cartoonish, you can never take lex luther seriously in the movies.

I think the lex from smallville is how he should be seen as; he really represent everything clark kent isn't.


----------



## TSC (May 12, 2011)

We all know Clancey Brown is superior to all three put together.


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2011)

John Shea because he wasn't mediocre at all.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2011)

Rosenbaum.  Both Gene and Kevin played it too campy.  

This is NOT Lex Luthor.  Hated this movie.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2011)

spacey did good but no one beat hackmen he was great


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 12, 2011)

TSC said:


> We all know Clancey Brown is superior to all three put together.



Pretty much. It helps that he's probably had the best material to work with as a Lex when it comes to television/cinema. Hackman was the weirdest interpretation, though Rosembaum's is probably up there as well if the reviews of Smallville from Comics Alliance are anything to go by (They call him the most sympathetic human being on the show). Spacey would be the person I gravitate to if only because he's probably the best actor out of the bunch and his Luthor had a bit more sociopathic charm than Hackman; he came off as mean and driven, rather than campy and happy.


----------



## tari101190 (May 12, 2011)

i prefer the DCAU lex to all others.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> i prefer the DCAU lex to all others.



DCAU is superior to pretty much every movie DC has ever put out.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 13, 2011)

Rosenbaum for me, with Spacey being a damn close second. Spacey is the only good thing about that movie.


----------

